# Όταν τα κτήνη είναι ανθρωπόμορφα...



## bernardina (Oct 5, 2012)

Την είδηση την είχα διαβάσει από προχτές εδώ και η πρώτη μου αντίδραση για τον “μάγκα” που έδωσε την οδηγία στον Πακιστανό υπάλληλό του, να σύρει το σκυλί στην άσφαλτο με το αυτοκίνητό του μέχρι να λιώσει!  ήταν αυτή που εύκολα μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς. Ένα μείγμα από φρίκη, αβάσταχτη στενοχώρια, οργή, τιμωρητική μανία, μια _μέτρια_ αίσθηση δικαίωσης στο τέλος.

Στην Ελλάδα, πέρα από τα αμέτρητα άλλα στραβά, έχουμε να επιδείξουμε και μια συμπεριφορά απέναντι στα ζώα, δεσποζόμενα και αδέσποτα αδιακρίτως, που ταιριάζει μάλλον σε υπανθρώπους παρά σε πολιτισμένα όντα.
Ακόμα ανατριχιαστικότερη από την ενοχή του φυσικού ή ηθικού αυτουργού είναι η ανοχή/συνενοχή της υπόλοιπης "ανοιχτόμυαλης" κοινωνίας, που στην καλύτερη περίπτωση απλώς αδιαφορεί. Και μόνο η αντίδραση ορισμένων γραφικών που από πάνω ακούνε και τη βρισιά τους (παλιότερα επειδή "πεινούσαν τα παιδάκια της Αιθιοπίας" και τώρα επειδή "η χώρα έχει χρεοκοπήσει και ο κόσμος τρώει από τους σκουπιδοντενεκέδες -τα σκατόζωα θα σκεφτόμαστε;") πασχίζει να σώσει την κατάσταση: όχι μόνο τη ζωή και τη σωματική ακεραιότητα των δύστυχων ζωντανών, αλλά και την ανθρώπινη αξιοπρέπεια.

Προσωπικά στέκομαι απέναντι τόσο στις υπερβολές των "φιλόζωων" που φορτώνουν τα ζώα τους με όλα τα κόμπλεξ, τις φοβίες και τις υστερίες τους, μετατρέποντάς τα σε κάτι άλλο από αυτό που τα προόριζε η Φύση, όσο και (κυρίως) στα σιχαμερά υποκείμενα σαν αυτό του άρθρου. Και προφανώς δεν τηρώ ίσες αποστάσεις από τις δύο κατηγορίες.
Έχω σώσει πολλές φορές ζώο που έφαγε φόλα, και την οδύνη του δεν την εύχομαι ούτε στον χειρότερο εχθρό μου. Έχω χάσει άλλα τόσα (αδέσποτα που φρόντιζα μαζί με όλη τη γειτονιά) από τον ίδιο λόγο --και αν θα ήθελα να υπάρχει κόλαση θα ήταν για να βασανίζεται εκεί αιώνια αυτός που τα σκότωσε. Επειδή η δικαιοσύνη, μολονότι ο νόμος αντιμετωπίζει τη ζωοκτονία ως έγκλημα (τιμωρείται σε βαθμό κακουργήματος), σπανίως εξαντλεί την αυστηρότητά της. Τα αποτελέσματα τα ζούμε όλοι μας.
Μακάρι η καταδίκη αυτού του "μάγκα"* (που αν και επιεικής δημιουργεί ωστόσο δεδικασμένο) να έχει συνέχεια.

*που μέσα στην κτηνωδία του μετέτρεψε σε συναυτουργό και συνένοχο έναν άνθρωπο οποίος κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν είχε το περιθώριο να αρνηθεί, αφού του είχε εμπιστευτεί την ύπαρξη και την επιβίωσή του...

ΥΓ. Χτες ήταν η μέρα των ζώων. Όπως και κάθε άλλη αφιερωμένη μέρα, δεν έφερε την παραμικρή διαφορά στη ζωή κανενός.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ο νόμος αντιμετωπίζει τη ζωοκτονία ως έγκλημα (τιμωρείται σε βαθμό κακουργήματος).


Εξ όσων γνωρίζω (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος), η κατά νόμον «ζωοκτονία» είναι η με πρόθεση θανάτωση συγκεκριμένων και ρητώς αναφερόμενων ζώων: ίππων, όνων, ημιόνων, βοειδών, βουβαλοειδών, αιγοπροβάτων, χοίρων και μελισσών (Ν.1300/1982). Η με πρόθεση θανάτωση και/ή βασανισμός άλλου ζώου (π.χ. σκύλου) δεν εμπίπτει στο πεδίο της ζωοκτονίας, αλλά καλύπτεται από τους Ν.4039/2012, Ν.3170/2003 & Ν.1197/1981:Απαγορεύεται ο βασανισμός, η κακοποίηση, η κακή και βάναυση μεταχείριση οποιουδήποτε είδους ζώου, καθώς και οποιαδήποτε πράξη βίας κατ’ αυτού, όπως ιδίως η δηλητηρίαση, το κρέμασμα, ο πνιγμός, το κάψιμο, η σύνθλιψη και ο ακρωτηριασμός. [...] Οι παραβάτες τιμωρούνται με ποινή φυλάκισης τουλάχιστον ενός έτους και χρηματική ποινή από πέντε χιλιάδες (5.000) έως δεκαπέντε χιλιάδες (15.000) ευρώ. [...] Σε περίπτωση υποτροπής οι χρηματικές ποινές διπλασιάζονται.​


----------

